# DC Gets a New Back Porch!



## Janet H (Oct 25, 2012)

You may notice a few changes in the next day.  We are adding a new category for off topic discussion and moving some content around.

When It's finished you should see separate sections for:

*Discuss Cooking Back Porch* - this is a category (no posting allowed)*Off Topic *| this forum is for non-cooking discussions*
Birthdays, Good Thoughts, Warm Wishes and DC Hugs* | This area is for Birthdays, prayers, community hugs
*Games and Jokes* | Funny stuff and entertainment
​We ask you for some patience as we shuffle stuff around.  This arrangement will enable members to ignore or subscribe to a specific section and configure the forum to fit their needs more fully.  The Posts from these sections will still appear in the side bar.

So - come on out back and hang out on the Porch with us.  The weathers always perfect and your friends will be there.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 25, 2012)

sounds good, janet.  maybe we can share some music and laughs, unwind with a drink and some good munchies, talk some trash--porches are great places for folks to just be, to hang awhile....


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 25, 2012)

I really like this change, Janet!  Way to go to you and the team!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, Janet, for all the sorting and hard work!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, Janet, for all the sorting and hard work!



+1  Looks great!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Janet.  This sounds pretty cool.   Oiled up my rocking chair - no creaks no squeaks, well none from the chair anyway.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

Janet, You're a peach. Thanks for all the hard work. Our DC home is looking quite nice.
 kadesma


----------



## CraigC (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, I see the games and jokes are back after I blocked them. What do I need to do to stop them from showing up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2012)

You will need to Ignore each thread under Thread Tools


----------



## Janet H (Oct 26, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Ok, I see the games and jokes are back after I blocked them. What do I need to do to stop them from showing up?



Actually there is a better way to ignore them now.. Open the games and jokes forum and click on forum tools - you can ignore the entire forum 




You can do this for any forum area you really don;t want to see


----------



## Cindercat (Oct 26, 2012)

When you finish organizing, will the phone app format return? Right now it links back to the main website which is hard to read on my phone.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking Good! TIA for all the hard work. 

I never noticed the Member Spotlight Topic before. Interesting read, & got to know more about members.

Thank you for the info below. Wondering if the* multiple* "Venting" topics can be consolidated into one thread - so one only needs to unsubscribe once.

The "What are you doing" thread - only glanced at it once, but got the impression it is about crafts (not sure). Perhaps the title would make what the thread is all about more clear.

A sticky TOS thread, "how to" re multiple quotes, Avatar size, etc would be helpful & appreciated.

Again, thanks for all the hard work. 





Janet H said:


> Actually there is a better way to ignore them now.. Open the games and jokes forum and click on forum tools - you can ignore the entire forum
> 
> 
> View attachment 16118
> ...


----------



## Janet H (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input - we'll add em to the list


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Looking Good! TIA for all the hard work.
> 
> I never noticed the Member Spotlight Topic before. Interesting read, & got to know more about members.
> 
> ...


There already two sticky threads with how to. I didn't notice multiple quotes, but didn't look hard:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/forums-101-posting-accounts-basics-62916.html#post876936
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/frequently-asked-questions-77066.html#post110601

They are in this forum (Forum Admin: Tech Support & Announcements).

The "What are you doing?" thread is not about crafts. It's about what people are doing. The crafty one is http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-else-are-you-making-69227.html#post952043.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am loving the change, thanks Janet, great job


----------



## MostlyWater (Oct 30, 2012)

oooooooooooooooooooooo


----------

